# IPad Pro and Adobe Photoshop



## ddtan (Apr 21, 2020)

I am thinking about purchasing an iPad Pro, but I want to know if I can install and use Adobe Photoshop on the iPad as I do on my desktop PC?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Yes. Well, almost. Claims to have more features on the iPad. And maybe it is available on physical media for Windows but for iPadOS needs to be downloaded.


----------

